# Hydor co2 green nrg advanced system



## nano61 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, I've just setup the Hydor advanced system. All very nice but at night i'm having to turn off the bottle valve and switch of the diffuser. The problem is, it did not come with a solenoid,and looking at it, i cant see how you would fit one. Hydor is Italian,and i've been looking on the net for their websight all morning but can find it.
Does anyone here have this system and has a solenoid fitted. Need some help please. nano61.


----------

